# Hunt and Field Training Plans for the week of April 8-14



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Training session with the group tomorrow morning and a litter evaluation in the afternoon (looking at the next group of potential field champions).


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Club practice on Sunday.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> I will be out of town from Thursday morning thru Tuesday evening, so of course no training then.


You will be out of town next weekend? Chris and Bill minding the store?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yes, I'm going to FL to see my son, so Chris and Bill get to play with Tugg !


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> yes, I'm going to FL to see my son, so Chris and Bill get to play with Tugg !


How'd you know what I was thinking ?? Have a good time in Florida, you deserve it.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Monday training with the club. Tuesday, wednesday working on his recall issues with the family and therapy class, Thrusday other committments. Friday working on obedience training. Saturday clubs open house with demos and sunday a foundation dog seminar.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

You know, if you don't have kids and you're not religious Easter seems like such a forgettable holiday!

This morning was great. Ran a double in some very thick cover...up to my arm pits. One of them was also thrown back into a valley from a hill. So did great...she nailed the memory bird and hunted a little for the go bird (valley bird). We were surprised to find two dead pigeons, each placed at a pole. Hum. 

Then had the dogs do some water finally...it was nice and Scout had a blast jumping in the water. I was close to strangling her, however, as her manners on honoring with a water are not so great. Mostly she just shakes really badly and whines horribly. I need to think of a plan to address the whining...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I have group training on Saturday and club training on Sunday. Hopefully the dogs will be able to get into water - and I have signed up for a flier.

ETA: After much discussion and going back and forth, my road trip has been canceled - 2 of the girls going will be in season and I just don't think its a really great idea for that much together time (rooming, traveling and training) fighting a primal thing with my Faelan - espcially since I want him to remain interested in the girls.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

We spent our weekend at an annual trade show, All About Pets, doing breed education with the GRCGT. Breeze went in the parade of breeds Friday and Sunday and did retrieving demos. Butch and Bonnie also went to meet and greet and came home exhuasted as they met so many people!

Today we have a day to recover as school is not back in until tomorrow, so we will go out and do some field training which will make them happy. Tuesday will be a day off as I have to take a big fat girl to the vet for a pre-whelp check, and then Wednesday we will be back in the field training with a couple of folks from my club who are getting young dogs started. By the weekend we will be on puppy watch--they are calling for rain anyhow!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

good luck with the puppies Shelly!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Tomorrow I will be defrosting a bird or two to create scent pockets to try to simulate drag back

because I just entered him in a Hunt Test since no road trip is happening .. shhh he doesn't know


----------



## KathyG (Nov 21, 2011)

On Saturday I'm attending a Fun Hunt, the one and only opportunity for test-like conditions all year. As usual, my training this week is minimal at best. Last night, go where sent drill (wagon wheel) after work. Tonight, family obligation. Tomorrow agility class. Thursday, chauffeurring a dog around. Friday , retrieving the chauffeured dog. Saturday test. 

This is pretty typical. I enter an event with great plans for training leading up to said event, and then life gets in the way. So this will be a very realistic test opportunity for me. Additionally, it's supposed to rain making it even more realistic! Goal is to work on our teamwork at the line with both dogs.

Kathy


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Trained with big winds yesterday. Did two setups with the girls--first three marks with the wind at our backs, and two linds for Breeze--one between two fall areas, and the other angle up a hill behind the gun station. Then we moved and setup crosswind.

Afterwards I set up a new pile for Bonnie in a nice flat field at the conservation area--unfortunately soccer season has started which is interefering with my ability to use the schoolyard by my house when I want to use it!! It does seem to b helping her generalize the "back" command though, realizing it can be done in different places, so hopefully that will simplify 3LP when we get there!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh boy, I hear ya......



KathyG said:


> .
> 
> This is pretty typical. I enter an event with great plans for training leading up to said event, and then life gets in the way.
> Kathy


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

So here is my weekend coming up


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow, how many are in there?


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

At least 8--and maybe a 9th hiding in behind. We could clearly see 8 skulls, but there seems to be an extra spine....


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

do I count 12?
edit to add...I must be seeing double 
Looks like there are some shadows that are "hiding" puppies


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Ran a couple blinds yesterday. First one was 'meh'. I cast right, dog casts left. Whistle in and try again. I cast right, dog casts left. Whistle in and try again...but made it happen. The second one was so much better though and she walked right on it.

Today we did some water marks and she did great. My friend ran her lab puppy first who on the return was not swimming straight in and we did not know why...until she unseated a goose on a small island sitting on a nest. The goose was pissed and her mate came from nearby both trying to scare away the dog...he even made a swipe at her head. I was worried when Scout ran that she might be intimidated by the honking, flapping geese but to my delight she ignored them and persevered. Go Scout!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

I think 11 are there. Looks like a busy weekend without much sleep.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

WOW Shelly, you're going to be busy. Good luck and make sure to post progress!

And I'm guessing 11.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

I thought there were 9. I'm guessing 4 girls and 5 boys. 
I look forward to hearing about the safe healthly arrival of your pups.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I thought I saw 11 as well - rest up - looks like you'll be busy  Sending good thoughts for an easy delivery.



Swampcollie said:


> I think 11 are there. Looks like a busy weekend without much sleep.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Shelly, is there a theme for this litter?


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Shelly, is there a theme for this litter?


Yes, the reg. name theme for these critters is "Ducks" in honour of the dad Rowan (HR UH Can. Ch. Windrows Ducks in a Row SH WCX CDX). I have brainstormed enough names but it is always good to have more choices!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Had a good training day at Dan's today.
We are busy building confidence. Not sure if that would be MINE or Tito's, but in any case, it's what we're doing.
Started off with water work because it was pretty cool and windy today, so we got him wet first. Ran a nice long channel blind, he did a good job. Then a couple of VERY simple water doubles, as in, no way could he have messed them up (and he didn't).
Then on to land so he could dry off and warm up. Ran 3 blinds, only mildly challenging, and he did a really nice job on all 3. Then 6 singles of various lengths, but again nothing real hard. Some cover changes, across a ditch type of thing, but nothing extreme. Followed that with just one double, which I am pleased to say he had no trouble with. It was easier than the land double in SH test we passed, but harder than the one we failed. Then just ran another 4 singles, and called it a day.


----------



## KathyG (Nov 21, 2011)

sterregold said:


> Yes, the reg. name theme for these critters is "Ducks" in honour of the dad Rowan (HR UH Can. Ch. Windrows Ducks in a Row SH WCX CDX). I have brainstormed enough names but it is always good to have more choices!


My tollers name is Cedar Fog Midnight Seduxtion "Dux"

Kathy


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Well, Desi decided to move things up a little--she had the pups starting at 4:30 this afternoon. There are 5 boys, 2 girls, and there was one stillborn girl. She looked to have passed several days ago, so I think she may have got things started earlier as mom's body had to get her out. 

But here are the seven little ducks in a row.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh good, now you can train this weekend 
Congratulations, mom and pups look so serene!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

sterregold said:


> Well, Desi decided to move things up a little--she had the pups starting at 4:30 this afternoon. There are 5 boys, 2 girls, and there was one stillborn girl. She looked to have passed several days ago, so I think she may have got things started earlier as mom's body had to get her out.
> 
> But here are the seven little ducks in a row.


Wow, when Desi decides to whelp she doesn't mess around! 




hotel4dogs said:


> oh good, now you can train this weekend


I was thinking this too. :


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Awww they are adorable!

Today training went really well. Ran a couple of blinds and had a very excited dog to go 'find' them. I love it when she knows there is something out there and is excited about going. Ran hard for both of the blinds and I only had to stop her once for each. Although, as she is running more and more land blinds she is starting to sit with her back to me on occasion. I suppose it might be a good sign that she understands the game and wants to be looking for the bumper, but it is not so good that she is not facing me. But I just insist she fix it and sit straight so I am sure it will resolve in time. Not too worried about it.

Threw some fun bumpers in the water since I trained by myself. Oh...and I went jogging for 15 minutes. I got this crazy idea in my head that I am going to run a 10k this summer with friends. Not sure which is better....the leashed jogging partner who wants to grab the leash and pull me, or the unleashed partner who wants to jump up and down by my side while running. Hmmm...


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

*Golden Day*

Just back from field training with 9 Goldens. Water double and a blind, followed by land double or triple, and a couple of land blinds. All dogs were working on Senior or Master skills.
The weather was perfect too!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

> Although, as she is running more and more land blinds she is starting to sit with her back to me on occasion. I suppose it might be a good sign that she understands the game and wants to be looking for the bumper, but it is not so good that she is not facing me. *But I just insist she fix it and sit straight so I am sure it will resolve in time. *Not too worried about it.


I would stop and fix that. Working on it now with Gunner. Clean sits get better casts. Just my .02


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Radarsdad said:


> I would stop and fix that. Working on it now with Gunner. Clean sits get better casts. Just my .02


Oh I am. I insist she turns and sit, but this is a new thing and I am sure as long as I don't let her get away with it, it will resolve.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

We worked depth perception drills today, followed by a few marks. One mark was probably 125 yards (I am bad at distance) going into a pond that was not visible from the line. Faelan got to repeat that mark  

It is a bit disconcerting to not know what your dog is doing - there was a berm blocking the view of the pond. Faelan went towards the winger station to sight his bumper, we heard the splash of his water entry and then up he comes - streaming water the whole way back - he waits to shake until he's by my side - still holding his bumper/bird. I maybe should work on his delivering his bumper/bird and leaving the line LOL

He was thrown by my pointing the handler gun on the walk up - I need to work on that. But the drills - perfect!! 

Tomorrow we work with fliers and birds.


----------

